# Pacific Glass Works Bottle



## nhpharm (Oct 30, 2017)

Dug this (badly damaged) little slick pharmacy bottle in an 1870's pit a few weeks ago.  Almost threw it back in the hole but the embossing on the base struck me as odd.  It's embossed "P.G.W." on the base, which I believe is Pacific Glass Works.  It has an interesting peach color to it and the base corners are rounded off rather than square as I normally see on these.  Pacific Glass closed in 1876 or thereabouts, which fits with the timeline of the stuff in the hole.  Nonetheless, we rarely dig anything from out West here in Texas and although I have seen several bottles with the P.G.W. embossing, I can't say I have ever seen a little pharmacy bottle like this.  Just thought I would share.


----------



## DanielinAk (Oct 30, 2017)

That’s pretty cool . I don’t find to many Pacific Glass Works Bottles here in Alaska  myself. I’ve found an Export Beer Bottle with the mark and I may have a med also, I’d have to look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Oct 31, 2017)

Daniel,  The PGW mark is pre-1876.  I have to imagine anything you are finding would have the PCGW mark (Pacific Coast Glass Works)?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 2, 2017)

Here in Rhode Island I see a lot of bottles with P.G.W. on the base, but it stands for Poughkeepsie Glass Works.  Found on a lot of strap sided whiskeys.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 2, 2017)

I've seen P.G.W. attributed to Piedmont Glass Works and Pioneer Glass Works as well as Pacific Glass Works but both of those glassworks were quite a bit later than Pacific.  The Poughkeepsie stuff I have seen has been marked "Po'keepsie"-but I don't think they were around for more than a few years?.  This bottle definitely could be from one of these as well but the other stuff in the pit was early 1870's...but wouldn't be the first time something was out of context!


----------



## DanielinAk (Nov 2, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Daniel,  The PGW mark is pre-1876.  I have to imagine anything you are finding would have the PCGW mark (Pacific Coast Glass Works)?



Yeah that’s the one. I was close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

